# The fat bunny FA banner is an outrage!!!



## AishaDracoGryphy (Jul 26, 2010)

Fender would never eat cup cakes, as we all know he much prefers muffins, and Neer eating a vegetable!!! BLASPHEMY!!!!

Also if we caan all look back  to a more accurate representation of our site staff http://en.wikifur.com/w/images/3/30/ThanksgivingFA.jpg

you see all members are much more their normal plump size, and great care seems to have been taken not to reveal any food  choices. as we all know the FA staff when not in the lime light are  huge gluttons and grow to enormous size very rapidly. Each staff member must eat 200 times their own body weight to keep up such a plump figure. Also consider the staggering cost of toilet facilities and extra wide doorways! Of course Photoshop does wonders to help our staff fit all together in one image for publicity.

And you thought your donations went to sever costs and upgrades, in reality it goes to feeding our wonderful plump and jolly staff members.

I would request that this image be taken down post haste and temporarily replaced with a an artist's rendering of the staff members heads on the stay puff marshmallow man until a suitable replacement image can be rendered and funds for the massive canvas needed to draw  such an image on can procured.

thank you.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 26, 2010)

Are you the gate keeper?


----------



## reian (Jul 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Are you the gate keeper?


Or just looking for Zuul?


----------



## Winter Tw Wolf (Jul 26, 2010)

You know, it just occured to me. We *REALLY* haven't had a completely sucessful test of this equipment.


----------



## reian (Jul 26, 2010)

Winter Tw Wolf said:


> You know, it just occured to me. We *REALLY* haven't had a completely sucessful test of this equipment.


All we know is that we can't cross the streams...It might tear all of space and time


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 26, 2010)

inb4they cross the streams.


----------



## Willow (Jul 26, 2010)

The banner isn't even that bad. 


AishaDracoGryphy said:


> state puff marshmallow man


 It's Stay Puft Marshmallow Man


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 26, 2010)

Winter Tw Wolf said:


> You know, it just occured to me. We *REALLY* haven't had a completely sucessful test of this equipment.




Win.


----------



## AishaDracoGryphy (Jul 26, 2010)

corrected, thank you.


----------



## reian (Jul 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> The banner isn't even that bad.
> 
> It's Stay Puft Marshmallow Man


Either way...OMNOMNOMNOMNOM


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 26, 2010)

reian said:


> Either way...OMNOMNOMNOMNOM


 
[yt]SMWi7CLoZ2Q[/yt]

Sorry....

I just had to.


----------



## Envy (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## reian (Jul 26, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> [yt]SMWi7CLoZ2Q[/yt]
> 
> Sorry....
> 
> I just had to.


*has her whole office staring at her now* XDXDXDXD



Envy said:


>


WIN!!!! I vote for next halloween banner!


----------



## RipfangDragon (Jul 26, 2010)

Envy said:


>


This made me laugh pretty hard!  Most excellent  

P.S.  You may want to fix your spelling of "affinity".  You're missing an "f".


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 26, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> [yt]SMWi7CLoZ2Q[/yt]
> 
> Sorry....
> 
> I just had to.


 
Aww that's adorable... I'm so reposting that...

On a different note. I only liked the Fender rabbit... All of the rest of them just seem awkward.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 26, 2010)

Is this for real, or are you being another sarcastic 'tard?
If so, you should've went to a THREAD THATS ALREADY BEEN MADE?
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/78620-OMGOSH-WE-CAN-T-BANNER-GOOD-EVER


----------



## Envy (Jul 26, 2010)

RipfangDragon said:


> This made me laugh pretty hard!  Most excellent
> 
> P.S.  You may want to fix your spelling of "affinity".  You're missing an "f".


 
:U

I can't believe I missed that. I knew something looked wrong XD


----------



## Willow (Jul 26, 2010)

Next month's banner should be cub 

Just cuz


----------



## RipfangDragon (Jul 26, 2010)

Envy said:


> :U
> 
> I can't believe I missed that. I knew something looked wrong XD


Much better! ^^ It looks awesome :3


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't mind it. It is cute enough. I think maybe they could be slightly less pudgy so it doesn't look like inflation/fetishy stuff but it's still not bad.


----------



## RipfangDragon (Jul 26, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> I think maybe they could be slightly less pudgy so it doesn't look like inflation/fetishy stuff.


I agree, but it's not inflation fetish related at all.  Everyone who knows Katmomma should know that.   That being said, I have absolutely no issue with the weight of the fat bunnies in the banner




For the record, I LOVE the new banner.


----------



## AishaDracoGryphy (Jul 26, 2010)

Envy said:


> :U
> 
> I can't believe I missed that. I knew something looked wrong XD



nice!


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> Next month's banner should be cub
> 
> Just cuz


 
Well, August is back-to-school month for an awful lot of furs.

And don't forget the apple.  The pedobearapple, following cub Fender and cub Rednef on their first day back to kindergarten school.


----------



## Willow (Jul 26, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Well, August is back-to-school month for an awful lot of furs.
> 
> And don't forget the apple.  The pedobearapple, following cub Fender and cub Rednef on their first day back to kindergarten school.


 Well I was joking about that :|

A back to school banner would be more appropriate


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 26, 2010)

Now we can all be happy once more.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> Next month's banner should be cub
> 
> Just cuz


 







Well it has been done already so..


----------



## Bando (Jul 26, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Well, August is back-to-school month for an awful lot of furs.
> 
> And don't forget the apple.  The pedobearapple, following cub Fender and cub Rednef on their first day back to kindergarten school.


 
That would be pretty funny just to see the rage it would make :V

A normal back to school one would be better, the butthurt over banners gets old.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> Well I was joking about that :|


 
I assumed you were.

The complaints from a cub banner would dwarf the complaints from the fat banner.  But as funny as such a thing would be to watch, I doubt any of the FA main staff would have the patience to field them.


----------



## Willow (Jul 26, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> I assumed you were.
> 
> The complaints from a cub banner would dwarf the complaints from the fat banner.  But as funny as such a thing would be to watch, I doubt any of the FA main staff would have the patience to field them.


 I would imagine so.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 26, 2010)

RipfangDragon said:


> I agree, but it's not inflation fetish related at all.  Everyone who knows Katmomma should know that.   That being said, I have absolutely no issue with the weight of the fat bunnies in the banner


 
I know, I was just saying. It is nice to have a clean artist like her.

And lol look at what I just drew, OP won't like it. :V
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3253466/


----------



## Taralack (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok seriously, this bitching about the banner thing isn't even funny anymore.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 26, 2010)

damn fat people trying to take over the world and stuff D:


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 26, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Ok seriously, this bitching about the banner thing isn't even funny anymore.


 
It's obviously never going to stop.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 26, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> It's obviously never going to stop.


 
ITS FUR AFFINITY, WE MUST COMPLAIN LIKE OUR LIVES DEPEND ON IT.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dang, you beat me to it!

Everyone predicted that there would be some sort of outrage in the last thread about the controversial hotdog banner, if someone were to show the fat-themed thanksgiving banner. Now, you show us the thanksgiving banner, AND they have a new fat-themed one.

Today, I predict that a rather large SHITSTORM will pass through the thread, this warning will be in effect until the banner is changed. that is all.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 26, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> ITS FUR AFFINITY, WE MUST COMPLAIN LIKE OUR LIVES DEPEND ON IT.


 It's a furry thing.
All we do it bitch and moan and whineeeee.




skunkspray03 said:


> Dang, you beat me to it!
> 
> Everyone predicted that there would be some sort of outrage in the last thread about the controversial hotdog banner, if someone were to show the fat-themed thanksgiving banner. Now, you show us the thanksgiving banner, AND they have a new fat-themed one.
> 
> Today, I predict that a rather large SHITSTORM will pass through the thread, this warning will be in effect until the banner is changed. that is all.


 






Be quiet or i'll post it again.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 26, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> It's a furry thing.
> All we do it bitch and moan and whineeeee.
> 
> 
> ...


 
how do they go to the restroom after reaching that size?
Also are they still breathing?


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> how do they go to the restroom after reaching that size?
> Also are they still breathing?


 
I assume they piss themselves?
I don't know, fatfurs disgust me when they go obese like that.
Ask Gilpanda or someone.


----------



## AishaDracoGryphy (Jul 26, 2010)

I think it's funny how many people are so upset that they think I seem to be outraged over the banner, did you guys read my original post? XD

it's obviously complete satire!

also all this talk about a cub banner, do we all forget Edis Krad's winning entry into the donation banner contest


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 26, 2010)

Well I'm guessing that people should just vote on the next banner so people aren't totally offended. 
First time I saw it, I was like "Wtf? eh... whatever." 
To me personally doesn't bother me but the voting is just a better solution


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 26, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> Well I'm guessing that people should just vote on the next banner so people aren't totally offended.
> First time I saw it, I was like "Wtf? eh... whatever."
> To me personally doesn't bother me but the voting is just a better solution


 
Even if we vote, someone will have a bitchfit.
Ex. "The votes were rigged!" "Dragoneer obviously choose the one HE wanted!" "This was chosen because ____ is a popular artist!"

It doesn't matter what method we use, people will STILL cry about it.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jul 26, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Even if we vote, someone will have a bitchfit.
> Ex. "The votes were rigged!" "Dragoneer obviously choose the one HE wanted!" "This was chosen because ____ is a popular artist!"
> 
> It doesn't matter what method we use, people will STILL cry about it.


 most of the fandom will cry about anything that you give them a reason to. that's why I think that these threads are just making things worse


----------



## Whitefang8 (Jul 26, 2010)

I dont like it, but not cause of the fat, but cause i dont like rabbits


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 26, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> most of the fandom will cry about anything that you give them a reason to. that's why I think that these threads are just making things worse


 This is a sarcastic thread.
Most of us here are making fun of people who banner hate


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jul 26, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> This is a sarcastic thread.
> Most of us here are making fun of people who banner hate


 Thus giving them something to cry about, is what I meant, on top of just putting it out there.


----------



## Cyia (Jul 26, 2010)

RipfangDragon said:


> I agree, but it's not inflation fetish related at all.  Everyone who knows Katmomma should know that.   That being said, I have absolutely no issue with the weight of the fat bunnies in the banner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## Draconas (Jul 26, 2010)

AishaDracoGryphy said:


> Fender would never eat cup cakes, as we all know he much prefers muffins, and Neer eating a vegetable!!! BLASPHEMY!!!!
> 
> Also if we caan all look back  to a more accurate representation of our site staff http://en.wikifur.com/w/images/3/30/ThanksgivingFA.jpg
> 
> ...


 
you do know theres *ALREADY A THREAD* about the banner?


----------



## Xaerun (Jul 26, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/78620-OMGOSH-WE-CAN-T-BANNER-GOOD-EVER
Locked.


----------

